# Pulled from the recycling pile



## Rivnut (Feb 14, 2013)

This 26" Schwinn womens' ballon bike was sitting on the top of a recycling bin in my neighbor hood today so I picked it up.  I can't identify it though.  The serial number on the left dropout is G831466 (as I read it.)  It has the built in kickstand, the "scallops" painted on the frame, and a regular pitch chain and sprocket,  It has truss bars with it, the front fender is drilled for a headlight, and the rear fender has a tab on it that attaches the fender to the frame.  As far as I can tell all it needs is tires/wheels, and a seat/post.

I checked the available on line serail number lists but couldn't find this one.  I'm hoping someone here might have some more clues.  None of the lists have 6 digit serial numbers.  Any help identifying this would be greatly appreciated.

Ed


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 14, 2013)

1958

looks like to me anyway


----------



## schwinnja (Feb 15, 2013)

*1958*

Agree on 1958.
Appears to be a Starlet, middleweight model in '58.


----------



## krankrate (Feb 15, 2013)

*girl's middleweight*

July 22 1958


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks, guys.

Now I need to find some pictures of what it looked like originally.  I've found a couple of links with Schwinn brochures in them, but for whatever reason, they year 1958 has been skipped.

Ed


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 15, 2013)

*Girls bike*

How do i get to see a pic of it?


----------



## m_s_terry (Feb 15, 2013)

Rivnut said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Now I need to find some pictures of what it looked like originally.  I've found a couple of links with Schwinn brochures in them, but for whatever reason, they year 1958 has been skipped.
> 
> Ed




You will likely get an accurate representation from the '59 brochure.  The dated serial number is a couple of months off (usually) from the actual production date.  If that's the case, the bike could very well have been made in '58 for the '59 market.  Make sense?


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 15, 2013)

I found pictures of '58 Starlets as posted earlier, but each Starlet had Chrome fenders; the fenders on this finder are painted.  The Starlet also shows a tank; there are no mounting lugs for a tank on this frame.   

The 59's in the catalog son't show the "scalloped" paint scheme with the fork tube being a different color than the body.  They all show one color frames.  Any contrasting paint is pin stripes on the frame and the fork.  The one I found has the "scallops" and fork darts.

I'll keep looking.

Thanks for your insights,
Ed


----------



## krankrate (Feb 15, 2013)

*58 girl's bike*

this is about the best I've come up so far girl's frames didn't have clip's for horn tank's on them http://for-sale.yakaz.com/1958-schwinn-bike#lo=4&docid=0002jp5jqslt6j7u


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 15, 2013)

*I think you nailed it*

Except for the tank, that looks just like it.  No wheels with the bike and I find it kind of strange that the bike would have chrome wheels and painted fenders.

Thanks,  

Ed


----------



## jkent (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is one that is very close to what you have.


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 17, 2013)

Would not have had clips for tank, only the slimline tanks required clips.  Starlet or Hollywood a possibility, same basic platform, but the Starlet had more stuff (tank, rack, Rocket Ray) on it.  1958 used the two-tone paint like you've got, 1959 was single color.  If your front fender has holes for Rocket Ray, then likely was a Starlet, if no holes, likely a Hollywood.  Painted fenders with chrome rims would have been correct, and for the year was a common configuration.  As a side note, the Starlet came in several different configurations over the years, most years pretty deluxe, a few years very basic.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 17, 2013)

jkent said:


> Here is one that is very close to what you have.View attachment 84259




Exactly like I got.  I now know what chainguard to look for.  If I decide to to more with it, I'll see if I can I can find the tank and rear rack.

Thanks again.

Ed


----------

